# GT Zaskar Cosmic Sunrise Aufbau...



## Davidbelize (6. Juni 2020)

Hier ist die Basis...


----------



## Joobxx (6. Juni 2020)

Ich beobachte mal was so geschieht.... ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (26. Juni 2020)

Jetzt ist er endlich da.... 
Ein wunderbares Projekt für die nächsten Monate.


----------



## Davidbelize (26. Juni 2020)

Ich suche noch einen Menschen der mir eine Avid Arch Supreme schwarz eloxiertem könnte!!!!


----------



## Hammer-Ali (26. Juni 2020)

Schöner Rahmen, vor allem in der Farbe!


----------



## moped-tobias (27. Juni 2020)

Sehr schönes Zaskar, wenn mir so eins noch mal unter kommt, sag ich nicht nein!


----------



## To_Blade (2. Juli 2020)

Tolles Projekt
Bin sehr gespannt auf die Fortschritte.
Bei Eloxalarbeiten für Kleinteile gibt es diverse Anbieter im Web.
Für den Fall das sich hier kein Kontakt findet. 

Good luck


----------



## tofu1000 (2. Juli 2020)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> Ich suche noch einen Menschen der mir eine Avid Arch Supreme schwarz eloxiertem könnte!!!!



Geil. Ich bin gespannt! Sieht bisher aber schon verdammt vielversprechend aus. Hast du den User Mad-Line schon mal angefragt? Hab letztes Jahr mal eloxal-zwickau.de genutzt und war zufrieden damit. Aber sind in die Arch Supreme nicht auch Stahlstifte und Lager eingepresst?


----------



## Davidbelize (4. Juli 2020)

Wollte doch nicht schon wieder Avid Arch Supremes verbauen, denn die hab ich schon an 3 Rädern.. Die Entscheidung fiel auf Shimano XTR...



Die waren auch noch eine Option die mir dann doch nicht gefallen hat.


----------



## Davidbelize (4. Juli 2020)

So wird es nicht aussehen.....


----------



## Davidbelize (27. Juli 2020)

Jetzt ist mir doch eine zugeflogen, was soll Ich nur machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (15. August 2020)

Auf dem Weg zu einer spez. Lackiererei wegen ein paar Stellen am Rahmen. 
Hoffe da ist was zu machen.


----------



## Davidbelize (1. September 2020)

Suche für mein Cosmic einen Bronze oder Kupfer-farbenen Steuersatz. 
Falls Jemand einen hat bitte zu mir.


----------



## Davidbelize (6. September 2020)

OK, keinen Kupfer oder Bronze-farbenen Steuersatz gefunden.
Jetzt wird es mit diesem versucht und ich hoffe es findet meinen Zuspruch.


----------



## Davidbelize (21. September 2020)

Wieder ein schöner kleiner Schritt.


----------



## GTdanni (26. September 2020)

Wer da keine Tränen (des Glücks) verdrücken muss ist kein GT Fan. 😉


----------



## astrokid (28. September 2020)

...hast du die untere Kappe des CK Steuersatzes auch eingebaut oder die Gabel ohne Kappe montiert? Habe bei einer AMP Gabel das Problem, das ich die untere Kappe nicht aufstecken kann, da sie etwas zu klein ist, bzw. die Gabel am Ende etwas dicker wird, aber die Gabel gut ohne Kappe hineinpasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (28. September 2020)

astrokid schrieb:


> ...hast du die untere Kappe des CK Steuersatzes auch eingebaut oder die Gabel ohne Kappe montiert? Habe bei einer AMP Gabel das Problem, das ich die untere Kappe nicht aufstecken kann, da sie etwas zu klein ist, bzw. die Gabel am Ende etwas dicker wird, aber die Gabel gut ohne Kappe hineinpasst.


 Natürlich ist der Steuersatz mit unterer Lagerschale verbaut.. Der Gabelschaft ist unten breiter damit die Lagerschale kein spiel hat.


----------



## Davidbelize (1. Oktober 2020)

Noch nicht der gesuchte Lenker aber es wird fertig am WE.
Freut freu.


----------



## DrmZ (2. Oktober 2020)

astrokid schrieb:


> Habe bei einer AMP Gabel das Problem, das ich die untere Kappe nicht aufstecken kann, da sie etwas zu klein ist, bzw. die Gabel am Ende etwas dicker wird, aber die Gabel gut ohne Kappe hineinpasst.



Der Gabelschaft wird unten dicker, weil dort ja der Konus aufgeschlagen wird.
Klingt so als ob bei deiner AMP der Konus fehlt - dann funktioniert das mit dem Steuersatz auch nicht.


			https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=gabelkonus+aufschlagen
		


@Davidbelize
Mich würde ja interessieren, wie du den DH-Lenker durch den Cattlehead bekommen hast.
Ich dachte immer, das geht nicht, wegen den engen Radien.


----------



## Davidbelize (2. Oktober 2020)

DrmZ schrieb:


> Der Gabelschaft wird unten dicker, weil dort ja der Konus aufgeschlagen wird.
> Klingt so als ob bei deiner AMP der Konus fehlt - dann funktioniert das mit dem Steuersatz auch nicht.
> 
> 
> ...


2x mal mit 2 Cent Münzen anderweitig Kontern, fertig.


----------



## Davidbelize (5. Oktober 2020)

Fertig


----------



## astrokid (6. Oktober 2020)

Super schönes Teil und stimmig aufgebaut. Danke für eure Infos zum Steuersatz. Habe wieder etwas gelernt. Passt


----------



## Hundskrueppel (15. Oktober 2020)

Ich liebe Bronze......super Farbdesign des Rahmens, echt schön.
Was sind denn das für Mavic Felgen genau, waren die in Oreschenol schon in der Farbgebung ?


----------



## Davidbelize (15. Oktober 2020)

Hundskrueppel schrieb:


> Ich liebe Bronze......super Farbdesign des Rahmens, echt schön.
> Was sind denn das für Mavic Felgen genau, waren die in Oreschenol schon in der Farbgebung ?



Das sind Mavic 217 Sunset Felgen.


----------



## Hundskrueppel (15. Oktober 2020)

Danke. Paßt sehr gut bei Dem Esel und mal was Anderes als Schwarz oder Silber.
Aber hast Du da jetzt 12 Jahre gesucht ?
Weil ich das hier grade gesehen habe : https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/s-mavic-217-sunset-felgen-oder-lrs.330417/


----------



## Davidbelize (15. Oktober 2020)

Hundskrueppel schrieb:


> Danke. Paßt sehr gut bei Dem Esel und mal was Anderes als Schwarz oder Silber.
> Aber hast Du da jetzt 12 Jahre gesucht ?
> Weil ich das hier grade gesehen habe : https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/s-mavic-217-sunset-felgen-oder-lrs.330417/


Ist ein neues Zaskar Cosmic.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

